

Artemis unveils 'breakthrough' wireless broadband technology: pCell - antoni
http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/19/steve-perlmans-artemis-unveils-his-breakthrough-wireless-broadband-technology-pcell/

======
amalag
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2817730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2817730)

------
drakaal
a. How is that onlive thing working out? b. Remember Digital Fountain? How'd
that work out.

The guy sells snake oil. I don't get why press keep buying it.

